# How can I transfer music from my old iPod to my new iPod?



## twister (Sep 21, 2005)

I got a new iPod.  Yea!!   Now how can I transfer my playlists and music from my current iPod to my new one?  I'd rather not have to copy them all to my HD and back as my old iPod contains 6.48 gigs of music and I don't have that much HD space.

Anyone know of any good Apple Scripts or programs?

Thanks!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 21, 2005)

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/17443


----------



## ziess (Sep 21, 2005)

I reckon your best bet would be to mount both the iPods as hard drives on the desktop and use hard drive cloning software to make one the same as the other (I presume that's what you want...) 
Try Carbon Copy Cloner: http://www.bombich.com/software/ccc.html
Alternatively, it can be done through the 'Restore' pane in Disk Utility (in Applications/Utilities) 
Simply select your old iPod as the source and your new one as the destination.
Make sure that you update the iPod's software immediately after cloning or your iPod photo might think it's an iPod mini or whatever!


----------



## twister (Sep 22, 2005)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/17443




I didn't realize PodWorks could do this.  I've already bought it this morning.  Now I just need to find a firewire cable for my new iPod at the store.   Thanks


----------



## Kyle138 (Jul 4, 2008)

My wife had the same problem when she bought her new iPod. She fought it all morning using iTunes. I grunted around for a few minutes using iTunes w/both the mac and the XP pc. Finally I got a crazy idea and plugged both iPods into my linux machine and just copied it all over with a single click.
There's your answer.


----------

